# CANADA: AB: Child Seized Along With Grow-Op



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

AB: Child Seized Along With Grow-Op


CALGARY -- For the second time this month, authorities have seized a child after police found a marijuana grow operation during a raid on a home. A 27-year-old woman was arrested at the house in the city's southeast on Saturday, and faces charges of drug cultivation and possession, theft of electricity and child endangerment. A one-year-old child was seized from the home earlier in the day. 

Gas-masked police officers had to brush past an expensive-looking baby stroller on the driveway as they lugged bags of marijuana out of the home. 

"There were 104 plants downstairs still in the vegetative phase - still growing - and another 150 clones in the fridge that were all viable plants," drug unit Det. Chris Fileccia said. 

Live electrical wires were easily accessible in the basement, where an illicit connection had been drilled into the underground power lines, creating an extreme hazard for a wandering child, Fileccia said. 

The one-year-old was the third child found in a growing operation in Calgary in the past two weeks. 

A two-month-old baby and a two-year-old girl were seized from a home March 17 after more than 250 toddler-height plants were found in the basement. 

The mother and father in that case were charged with cultivating marijuana, possession, electricity theft and endangering the lives of children. 

Edmonton Sun (CN AB)
Copyright: 2005, Canoe Limited Partnership.
Contact: [email protected]
Website: http://www.canoe.com/NewsStand/EdmontonSun/


----------

